# Schaltschrankbau Made in Italy



## veil (2 Dezember 2014)

Ich hab hier eine italische Maschine, im Schaltschrank geht die Zuleitung mit 25mm² (abgesichert 80A) auf den Hauptschalter und von dort dann auf Verteilerschienen, wo sie dann mit 1,5mm² und 2,5mm² auf Schmelzsicherungen gehen. Das bedeutet, die 1,5mm² und 2,5mm² Leitungen zwischen Hauptschalter und Sicherungen hängen an der 80A NH Sicherung - meine Güte. Der TÜV Nord hat die Maschine 2011 bauartgeprüft. Ist das irgendwie zulässig in Deutschland (oder Italien)? Die Kabel sind defintiv keine NSGAFÖU oder ähnliches.


----------



## Sps-rookie (2 Dezember 2014)

Ob es zugelassen ist kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Aber das ist eine Normale Italienische Bauweise. 

 Wir vertreiben Italienische Anlagenteile in Österreich und Deutschland und hatten bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit dem TÜV. Zu einem richtigen Problem wird es erst wenn du was ändern musst.


----------



## manseluk (2 Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist jedem dieser Drähte nur eine Sicherung angeschlossen. Da kann ja nicht mehr als der Nennstrom der Sicherung fliessen, egal wo die Sicherung eingebaut ist.
 Oder verstehe ich deine Frage falsch?


----------



## volker (2 Dezember 2014)

soweit ich weiss. nur ok wenn kurzschlussfeste leitung verwendet wird.


			
				aus irgendeinem anderen forum geklaut schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, beschäftige mich auch gerade mit dem Thema:
> - zu erd und kurzschlusssicheren Verlegung von z.B. Abgriffen vor dem HS :
> DIN EN 61439-1 (VDE 0660-600-1):2012-06, Abs. 8.6.4, folgende Festlegung: »Aktive Leiter einer Schaltgerätekombination, die nicht durch Kurzschluss-Schutzeinrichtungen geschützt sind (siehe 8.6.1 und 8.6.2),
> müssen in ihrem gesamten Verlauf in der Schaltgerätekombination so ausgewählt und verlegt sein, dass zwischen den Außenleitern oder zwischen Außenleitern und geerdeten Teilen kein Kurzschluss zu erwarten ist. Beispiele für die Leiterarten und die Anforderungen an die Verlegung sind in 4 gegeben.
> ...


----------



## veil (2 Dezember 2014)

manseluk schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist jedem dieser Drähte nur eine Sicherung angeschlossen. Da kann ja nicht mehr als der Nennstrom der Sicherung fliessen, egal wo die Sicherung eingebaut ist.
> Oder verstehe ich deine Frage falsch?



Die Sicherung kommt nach der Reduzierung des Querschnittes, wenn nun ein Fehler mit dem 1,5mm² auftritt (Leiter- oder Erdschluss), wäre sie nicht im Stromkreis.





Von oben kommt die Leitung (abgesichert 80A) vom Hauptschalter, die kleineren Leitungen gehen unten zu den Sicherungen (10A) der SSRs.


----------



## RONIN (2 Dezember 2014)

Sofern die Leitungen, wie volker schon sagte, kurzschlussfest sind...
Bei Kurschluss verdampft das Leitermaterial im Leiter, ohne dass die äußere Isolierung schaden nimmt.
 Dass merkst du aber schnell, da die Isolierung wesentlich dicker ist. Bei unseren Drähten ist die Isolierung innen weiß und außen rum kommt nochmal der schwarze Gummi-Mantel. Die Isolierung ist aber locker 3mm oder dick.

Wär aber nicht das erste mal das wir Maschinen von ital. Lieferanten nicht eingesichert hätten bis was umgebaut wurde....


----------



## manseluk (2 Dezember 2014)

veil schrieb:


> Die Sicherung kommt nach der Reduzierung des Querschnittes, wenn nun ein Fehler mit dem 1,5mm² auftritt (Leiter- oder Erdschluss), wäre sie nicht im Stromkreis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, diesen Fall habe ich nicht bedacht. Die genauen Normen dazu kenne ich auch nicht, meiner Ansicht nach müsste gewährleistet sein, dass im Kurz- /Erdschlusfall die 80A Sicherung in der geforderten Zeit auslöst. Stichwort minimaler Kurzschlussstrom.


----------



## winnman (2 Dezember 2014)

Oder der Leiter so verlegt ist, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Erd/Kurzschlusses ausgeschlossen werden kann (sicher nicht im Verdrahtungskanal gegeben).


----------



## bike (2 Dezember 2014)

veil schrieb:


> Der TÜV Nord hat die Maschine 2011 bauartgeprüft.



Und wo ist dein Problem?
In dieser oder ähnlicher Art habe ich diese Art von "Disskussionen" bei vielen Kunden, deren Instandhalter "klüger" sind als der Hersteller.
Denkt du der Hersteller beherrscht sein Geschäft nicht?
Dann dürft ihr da nicht kaufen.

Wenn du mit der Ausführung unzufrieden bist, dann wende dich an den Hersteller, der ist die erste Adresse oder lass ein Gutachten anfertigen.

Die Maschinen dürfen nichts kosten, aber es muss alles vom Feinsten sein.


bike


----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 Dezember 2014)

Persönlich schließe ich ein Kurzschluss zwischen 80A und der nächste Sicherung aus. Wenn die Leitungen auf jeden fall vernünftig verlegt sind.

Würde ich es so abnehmen ? Nein das nicht. Weil es nur richtig ist mit 3kV Kurzschlussfestes Kabel.



> In dieser oder ähnlicher Art habe ich diese Art von "Disskussionen" bei vielen Kunden, deren Instandhalter "klüger" sind als der Hersteller.



Ich finde es mehr wie peinlich wenn ein Kunde mir auf solche Sachen zurecht weisen würde. Meine dann E-Planungsfehler aller Art.

Bram


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2014)

Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wie schief er die Hutschiene mit den Klemmen angebracht hat,
ist der Schaltschrank nicht Preiswert, sondern Billig.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Denkt du der Hersteller beherrscht sein Geschäft nicht?



Tja, wir hatten das selbe Thema bei einer ital. Maschine.
Zuleitung 2x je 185mm² auf 3-phasige Stromschiene.
Von dort mit ca. 30-40 Stück 2,5mm² - 6mm² normalem H07V-K verteilt.

Wir haben auch Umrüstung auf kurzschlussfeste Leitung gefordert.
Zusätzlich Vorsicherungen für MSS und Leitungschutzschalter.

Der Hersteller lehnte ab. Daraufhin wurde ein ext. Gutachter beauftragt.
Dieser Gutachter stimmte unserer Auffassung zu.
Dann kommt ein Gutachten vom Hersteller mit der Ansicht, dass die Verkablung zulässig sei, da die Brandlast im Kurzschlussfall zu gering sei um zu massiven Schäden zu führen.
Beigefügt waren die entsprechenden Berechnungen.
Der Begriff Brandlast war mir persönlich nur aus der Gebäudetechnik bekannt.
Dass man diese Vorschriften und Berechnungen auch auf einen Schaltschrank anwenden kann war mir neu.
Aber anscheinend ist dies in Italien wohl gängige Praxis. Ob dies wirklich passt oder ob es sich um eine kreative italienische Art der Normenauslegung handelt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Da wir uns in der Zwischenzeit von der Anlage "getrennt" haben, wurde das Thema nicht weiter verfolgt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (2 Dezember 2014)

Das mag sein.
Hast du in deinem Auto auch überprüft, dass die Benzinleitung richtig befestigt wurde?

Fakt ist doch, dass der Hersteller eine Maschine liefert.
Diese hat z.B. wie der TE schrieb eine Typprüfung.
Warum dann jetzt sich eine Bestätigung holen, die so und so keiner aus der Fern geben kann?
Wenn der Kunde mit der Lieferung nicht einverstanden ist, dann geht das ganz regulär über den Weg der Reklamation und Nachbesserung.
Wenn nichts geschieht und man glaubt im Recht zu sein, dann gibt Herrn in Anzügen die entsprechende Weg einschlagen.

Es nervt, wenn herumgeheult wird und man nicht mit dem Lieferanten spricht.

Auch denke ich, dass nicht jeder Instandhalter alles überblickt, um die Betriebssicherheit beurteilen zu können.
Das können auch wir nicht, dafür gibt es Spezialisten.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2014)

Na ja, die Instandhalter Leben auch nicht hinter dem Mond,
oft sitzen die neben den Maschinenbauer in den Kursen. 

Dann gibt es neben den Normen noch die Versicherer, die
schauen sich auch mit Sachverständigen die Betriebe an, 
wenn es denen nicht gefällt, zahlt man halt mehr.


----------



## bike (2 Dezember 2014)

Was gibst du einem Instandhalter zur Antwort, wenn er sagt:
Der Schaltschrank ist nicht richtig?
Ich hatte vor kurzem das Problem, dass wir eine 185 mm² Zuleitung vorgegeben haben und es wurde von den Instandhaltern das falsche gelegt und es wurde geantwortet: 
Da reichen auch 120mm².
Wer hat Recht?

Ich bin ein absoluter Bewunderer von den Instandhaltern, die müssen jeden Mist der geliefert wird ausbaden.
Doch bei den Auslegungen und Vorgaben und auch beim Programmieren, sollten die sich etwas sagen lassen.

Der TE soll doch reklamieren beim Hersteller. Dann bekommt er Antworten und dann kann es auch weiter gehen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Was gibst du einem Instandhalter zur Antwort, wenn er sagt:
> Der Schaltschrank ist nicht richtig?
> Ich hatte vor kurzem das Problem, dass wir eine 185 mm² Zuleitung vorgegeben haben und es wurde von den Instandhaltern das falsche gelegt und es wurde geantwortet:
> Da reichen auch 120mm².
> ...



Ja da hast du schon etwas gemacht was für ein Maschinenbauer absolutes Tabu sein sollte,
Vorgaben zur Zuleitung. Die kann nur der Örtliche Installateur bzw. Betriebselektriker bestimmen.

Ich gebe immer nur Nennstrom bzw. Leistung an, dann soll der Kunde zu sehen das er die richtige
Leitung legt. Macht er es falsch ist es sein Problem, legt er wegen meiner Angaben einen falschen
Querschnitt, weil vielleicht der Leitungsweg zu lang ist oder eine große Bündelung im Kanal besteht,
muß ich mich später Diskusionen stellen, die mich als Maschinenbauer eigentlich gar nichts angehen.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich gebe immer nur Nennstrom bzw. Leistung an, dann soll der Kunde zu sehen das er die richtige
> Leitung legt.



Machen wir bei uns auch so.
Die "Glaubenskriege" in Sachen richtiger Querschnitt nerven.
Neben Leitungslänge und Bündelung gibts ja dann auch noch den Faktor Temperatur.

Deshalb Zuleitungsklemme eine Nummer größer als "erwartet" und gut is ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Dezember 2014)

... um vielleicht noch einmal auf die ursprüngliche Frage des TE zurückzukommen ...

So, wie ich das verstanden habe, war das kein "Herumheulen" oder "Alles Besswerwissen" sondern simpel und einfach die Frage nach einer Bestätigung (oder dem Gegenteil) zu einer Ausführung.
Ich verstehe hier jetzt (speziell von Bike nicht), was daran herumzukritisieren ist. Ich persönlich würde die vom TE angesprochene Ausführung auch reklamieren und in der Form ausführen lassen : Leitungen zu den nächst kleineren Sicherungen sind kurzschlußfest ... oder ... sie entsprechen dem Querschnitt, der durch die Vorsicherung vorgegeben ist. Dessen ungeachtet bin ich aber auch (genau wie Helmut) nach Ansicht des Bildes der Meinung, das diese Elektrik ein _ganz kleines bißchen_ "hingebastelt" aussieht.

@TE:
Ich würde dir empfehlen (wie auch die Anderen vor mir) das Gespräch mit dem Lieferanten zu suchen ... und ihm klare Vorgaben machen ...!

Gruß
Larry


----------



## KingHelmer (3 Dezember 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich gebe immer nur Nennstrom bzw. Leistung an, dann soll der Kunde zu sehen das er die richtige
> Leitung legt.



Genau so sollte es auch gemacht werden.
Wir haben oft nur Teile eines großen Projektes und können nicht erahnen, wo genau die Zuleitung herkommt, wo der Unterverteiler ist und wie alle Kabeltrassen liegen.

Also bloß keine Angaben zum Querschnitt, höchstens zum, durch die Klemmen vorgegebenen, Maximalquerschnitt.
Manches mal gebe ich noch "Beispiele" zur Leitungsart und Eventuell auch Vorschläge zum Querschnitt, aber immer mit der Info, dass alle angegeben Querschnitte (Außer mein Anlagenteil) von der örtlichen Elektrifachkraft zu bestimmen sind.


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2014)

Wie beweist ihr ach so klugen Hersteller, wenn die Maschinen nicht fehlerfrei funktionieren?
Es war nicht ganz richtig von mir geschrieben, wir haben den Querschnitt nicht vorgeschrieben sondern empfohlen.
Da mit dem kleinen Querschnitt es zu Störungen kam, war der Kunde in der Pflicht dies auf seine Kosten zu beheben und unsere Kosten zu übernehmen.
Ohne solche Vorgaben haben bzw hatten wir mehr als einmal Probleme, die echt viel Geld gekostet haben.
Wenn nur in Deutschland installiert wird, ist eure Empfehlung okay, aber es soll auch vorkommen, dass außerhalb von dem Bezirk Maschinen installiert werden.

@Larry: kannst du mit einem Bild so etwas beurteilen? Also weder unsere Sicherheitsingenieure noch der TÜV kann das, daher meine Kritik.


bike


----------



## KingHelmer (3 Dezember 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn nur in Deutschland installiert wird, ist eure Empfehlung okay, aber es soll auch vorkommen, dass außerhalb von dem Bezirk Maschinen installiert werden.



Also wir stellen fast komplett (über 90%) für den Ausländischen Markt her.
In den bisherigen Projekten hatten wir nie Probleme, nur eine vorsichtige Empfehlung auszusprechen oder eben NUR die Leistungsdaten anzugeben.

Wenn es mal Brennt im Projekt, dann machen einem die Araber genauso die Hölle heiiß, wie die Deutschen.

Überleg mal, du gibst nen Querschnitt vor und rechnest mit einer max. Leitungslänge von vllt. 50m.
Jetzt legen die Jungs einfach ein paar Schleifen, oder können den vorher geplanten Weg nicht verlegen.
Biste bei 100m --> Problem


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Also wir stellen fast komplett (über 90%) für den Ausländischen Markt her.
> In den bisherigen Projekten hatten wir nie Probleme, nur eine vorsichtige Empfehlung auszusprechen oder eben NUR die Leistungsdaten anzugeben.
> 
> Wenn es mal Brennt im Projekt, dann machen einem die Araber genauso die Hölle heiiß, wie die Deutschen.
> ...



Deskt du wirklich ich mache Vorgaben ohne die Gegend zu kennen?
Eben daweil ich sowohl Trafostation als auch Kabelwege kenne/kannte machte ich diese Vorgabe.

Aber der TE wird, so hoffe ich, mit dem Hersteller eine Lösung finden.
Mir ist es völlig egal, wer was wie macht. 
Lösung technischer Aufgabenstellungen ist eines meiner Jobs, da interessiert es niemand wie und warum, sowohl als auch wer etwas verbockt hat / wurde.

Danke fürs Gespräch


bike


----------



## KingHelmer (3 Dezember 2014)

> Eben daweil ich sowohl Trafostation als auch Kabelwege kenne/kannte machte ich diese Vorgabe.



Dann ist ja alles super.


----------



## MSB (3 Dezember 2014)

Zum Thema:
Wenn man mal VDE 0100-430 434.2.1 ein wenig großzügig interpretiert, dann könnte man durchaus zum Ergebnis kommen, 
das diese Bauweise innerhalb eines Schaltschrankes evtl. Grenzwertig aber ebenso grundsätzlich zulässig ist, auch in Deutschland.
Die Streitfrage wäre hier also inwiefern die Verlegung im Kabelkanal als "Risiko eines Kurzschlusses auf ein Minimum reduziert" interpretiert werden kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lumpi (4 Dezember 2014)

Tag.

Will ich auch mal eine vorsichtige Äußerung zum Thema kundtun. 
In Zusammenhang mit Sicherheitsbauteilen (Not-Aus-Relais, in Beschreibungen von STO bei Frequenzumrichtern usw.) ist auch oft die Rede davon, das im Schaltschrank die Adern als "sicher" verlegt gelten. Hier kann z.B. auch bei theoretisch geforderter Zweikanaligkeit mit nur einem Draht gearbeitet werden. Zum Beispiel beim sicheren Kontakt von einem Not-Aus-Relais (Intern ist dies ja zweikanalig) auf die STO Klemmen von einem FU. Das mal so als Beispiel.

Das als Kommentar zur Aussage von MSB. Was jetzt nicht heißt das es so stimmt und gemacht werden kann, das weis ich leider auch nicht mit Sicherheit. Ebenso finde ich das nicht "schön".


----------

